# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Today's Toons 2/13/19

## pookie18

Click below for esteemed mentor:
  

 

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

Click for related story:
  

 

 

Click for Tony's toons:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click below for related video:
  

 

 

 

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

This Thread Brought To You By The Letters C & W: 
 

In Case You Missed It Dept.: 

Activision Announces 'Beto O'Rourke's Pro Skater' 

Ray Stevens-Come To The USA (video)

----------

Beachcomber (02-13-2019),Daily Bread (02-13-2019),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (02-13-2019),Hillofbeans (02-13-2019),JMWinPR (02-13-2019),Kris P Bacon (02-13-2019),Liberty Monkey (02-13-2019),Mainecoons (02-13-2019),potlatch (02-13-2019),Rita Marley (02-13-2019)

----------


## Liberty Monkey



----------

Old Tex (02-13-2019)

----------


## pookie18

> 


Thanks, Liberty Monkey! Added to the 2/21 thread...

----------


## Rickity Plumber

Have not had my coffee yet but it is still an awesome morning because I have read pookie toons!

----------

Liberty Monkey (02-13-2019),nonsqtr (02-13-2019)

----------


## Liberty Monkey



----------

Kris P Bacon (02-13-2019),Rickity Plumber (02-13-2019),Rita Marley (02-13-2019)

----------


## Liberty Monkey

> Have not had my coffee yet but it is still an awesome morning because I have read pookie toons!


I only joined in December but I've made part of my daily routine  :Smile:

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I only joined in December but I've made part of my daily routine


Just think if @pookie18 contributed to all the threads here on TPF!

----------


## pookie18

> Have not had my coffee yet but it is still an awesome morning because I have read pookie toons!


Glad you like 'em, Rickity Plumber!

----------


## pookie18

> Just think if @pookie18 contributed to all the threads here on TPF!


If only I didn't have to sleep, I _might_ have the time to do that, @Rickity Plumber...

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> If only I didn't have to sleep, I _might_ have the time to do that, @Rickity Plumber...


A minor inconvenience on your part but a gigantic benefit for humanity Mr. Pookie Dude.

Loved the Ray Stevens, its so true

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> If only I didn't have to sleep, I _might_ have the time to do that, @Rickity Plumber...


Do you post them anywhere else?

----------


## pookie18

> A minor inconvenience on your part but a gigantic benefit for humanity Mr. Pookie Dude.
> 
> Loved the Ray Stevens, its so true


Have always enjoyed Ray!

----------


## pookie18

> Do you post them anywhere else?


 @Captain Kirk!
I post them directly to 3 other sites & also link to them from Free Republic...

----------

Captain Kirk! (02-13-2019),Liberty Monkey (02-13-2019)

----------


## Liberty Monkey



----------


## pookie18

> 


 @Liberty Monkey

Can you remove the apostrophe from WE'RE & resend?

----------


## Liberty Monkey

> @Liberty Monkey
> 
> Can you remove the apostrophe from WE'RE & resend?


Rarely I didn't make this one I just reposted from Twitter but I could easily have made the same mistake lol I'm (mildly) dyslexic has caused a few arguments with the grammar nazi's they get annoyed when I tell them I haven't installed Grammaly yet.

But I can modify this one easy if I cut it just above the "we're", will do in the next few hours listening to Jimmy Hendrix at the moment hard to get in the mood  :Smile: 

Doing my head in not being able to work (Broken hand) can't wait to get back. Can now handle a bit of simple Gimping  :Smile:

----------


## pookie18

> Rarely I didn't make this one I just reposted from Twitter but I could easily have made the same mistake lol I'm (mildly) dyslexic has caused a few arguments with the grammar nazi's they get annoyed when I tell them I haven't installed Grammaly yet.
> 
> But I can modify this one easy if I cut it just above the "we're", will do in the next few hours listening to Jimmy Hendrix at the moment hard to get in the mood 
> 
> Doing my head in not being able to work (Broken hand) can't wait to get back. Can now handle a bit of simple Gimping


 @Liberty Monkey
*Don't bother*...I didn't know you hadn't made it...I can just black it out, but you can still "experience" Hendrix...just don't kiss this guy...

----------

Captain Kirk! (02-13-2019),Liberty Monkey (02-13-2019)

----------


## Liberty Monkey

> @Liberty Monkey
> *Don't bother*...I didn't know you hadn't made it...I can just black it out, but you can still "experience" Hendrix...just don't kiss this guy...


I have little to do joys of a broken hand, living in the country and can't drive  :Smile: 

Bus comes once an hour here but I'm above buses (They're for Democrats)  :Smile:

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> @Liberty Monkey
> *Don't bother*...I didn't know you hadn't made it...I can just black it out, but you can still "experience" Hendrix...just don't kiss this guy...


were.jpg

----------

Liberty Monkey (02-13-2019)

----------


## pookie18

> I have little to do joys of a broken hand, living in the country and can't drive 
> 
> Bus comes once an hour here but I'm above buses (They're for Democrats)


The image is fixed...

Just don't rebreak your hand after AOC's Green New Deal passes & fossil fuels are obsolete...

----------

Liberty Monkey (02-13-2019)

----------


## pookie18

> Attachment 40497


Thanks...now we have 2 fixed copies ;-)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Thanks...now we have 2 fixed copies ;-)


Oh my! I should have never intervened in this! I feel like an over zealous apostrophe hating bigoted grammar nazi!

----------

Liberty Monkey (02-13-2019)

----------


## Liberty Monkey

I may have stolen this from a previous Pookietoons, too many meme's lol
pelosi sotu.png

----------

Kris P Bacon (02-13-2019)

----------


## Liberty Monkey

> Oh my! I should have never intervened in this! I feel like an over zealous apostrophe hating bigoted grammar nazi!


A moderator corrected me on a Meme (their, there) so I changed it to say his mum sucks cock for cash and that's how I got banned from THCfarmer lol.

----------

Captain Kirk! (02-13-2019),Kris P Bacon (02-13-2019)

----------


## pookie18

> Oh my! I should have never intervened in this! I feel like an over zealous apostrophe hating bigoted grammar nazi!


I was the one who started it...if I didn't fix it, many would've complained...

apostrophe.jpg

----------

Liberty Monkey (02-13-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> I was the one who started it...if I didn't fix it, many would've complained...
> 
> apostrophe.jpg


But I still have that not so fresh feeling.

----------

Liberty Monkey (02-13-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> A moderator corrected me on a Meme (their, there) so I changed it to say his mum sucks cock for cash and that's how I got banned from THCfarmer lol.


Grammar fags are everywhere. I went off on some idiot correcting a 12 year old girl for some minor grammar faux pas. Asshole.

----------

Liberty Monkey (02-13-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> If only I didn't have to sleep, I _might_ have the time to do that, @Rickity Plumber...

----------

Liberty Monkey (02-13-2019)

----------


## pookie18

> But I still have that not so fresh feeling.


Vagisil?

----------

Kris P Bacon (02-13-2019),Liberty Monkey (02-13-2019)

----------


## Coolwalker

aoc.jpg

----------

Liberty Monkey (02-13-2019)

----------


## pookie18

> Attachment 40503


Thanks, Coolwalker!

----------

Coolwalker (02-13-2019),Liberty Monkey (02-13-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Vagisil?


I sure wish you had spelled that wrong!!!

----------

Liberty Monkey (02-13-2019)

----------


## Liberty Monkey

> Vagisil?


Is that a real product? I've seen the SP episode

----------


## Liberty Monkey



----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Is that a real product? I've seen the SP episode


Pretty sure I've seen in the past in drug stores in the feminine hygiene section. Or I thought I did.
Of course it's probably like a cross to a vampire nowadays to feminist groups and faggots.

----------

Liberty Monkey (02-13-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> 


The four horseskanks of the apocalypse.

----------

Liberty Monkey (02-13-2019)

----------


## Liberty Monkey

> Pretty sure I've seen in the past in drug stores in the feminine hygiene section. Or I thought I did.
> Of course it's probably like a cross to a vampire nowadays to feminist groups and faggots.


Ha ha ha learn something everyday

----------

